# Partitioning the C drive



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

Our Dell server is running Small Business Server 2003 SP2. I already ran the the C drive's disk cleanup tool built into Windows. But I would like to increase the C drive another 30GB and reduce the size of the second partition that the sever has.

What application do you guys recommend? 

Is Partition Magic 8 OK? Are any of the free apps OK, GPARTED.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I have used Easus. It is very easy to use and is free. Can d/l it at www.majorgeeks.com, www.filehipo.com, or www.download.com. Have seen others suggest the Partition Magic but have personally not tried it.
vicks


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Partition Magic does NOT work on Server OS'. You need Partition Manager from here:
http://www.paragon-software.com/bus...rect)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=-&__utmk=237817344


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

one thing you can do is install the drive to a system which has vista & then u can use the inbuilt resize tool of vista to resize the partition but then you have to first delete the other partition. before resizing


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Partition Magic or almost any partitioner will work fine for 2k3. But the free ones work just as well. Work from a booted CD rather from within Windows. That way, there is one less chance for problems from a script running at boot to finish the job.

Partitioning Tools-->

Free:

EASEUS Partition Master (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager 8.5-- PPM Special Edition serial and free registration
CloneZilla GParted LiveCD (Complete partitioning and drive imaging/restoration tools)
SystemRescueCD
Gparted LiveCD
Parted Magic
Vista Recovery Disk (Shrink, expand, create, delete partitions)
XP Recovery Console CD image (Create and delete partitions with diskpart.exe)

Commercial:

O&O Partition Manager 2 (Vista-compatible)
Paragon Partition Manager
Paragon Hard Disk Manager
Terabyte BootIt NG
Acronis Disk Director
V-Com (Avanquest) Partition Commander
EASEUS Partition Manager


----------



## ANDI-R (Feb 20, 2009)

paragon partion manager 10 is the best but i will advice you to work out of you os,mean to create offline disc and work


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

A Vista/Server 2K8 disk can also be used to resize and otherwise manage partitions.


----------

